# just found site for some great camping/boating recipes



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

We're in the process of buying a 21ft. Trophy with a cuddy/potty and will be spending weekends on the boat. We found a nice propane double burner stove on sale at Sports Authority Thursday night for 19.99. 

Hubster had National Guard this weekend so I spend the weekend surfing this forum ((which I LOVE!)) and various camping sites and found some wonderful camping recipes at KOA.com. Our first 3 day/2 night trip is planned for Aug 25-27. I'm hoping we cook nothing but fresh fish but we must plan for badluck, I guess. Some of the recipes are very simple and most can be mixed and packaged in foil at home and put on ice. 

I hope you can find things that you'll, too, find useful!! 

Great fishing to ya, P'cola!!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

For camping I've started preparing my meats (season, marnate, etc) ahead of time and put them in vacumm sealed bags for each meal. The vacumm sealed bags works great, expecially when throwing them in the cooler.No mess, no leaks, each bag is a meal, very easy.

One easy thing to make on a colman is beef tips and rice. I use ribeys (fancy) and cut them up in cubes. Season with salt, pepper, garlic, oinion powder and "fry" them in a little bit of olive oil and garlic. Take meat out and put in a bit of water in the pan, beef boilun cube, some butter, and salt/pepper/garlic/onion powder. Makes a great dipping sauce. Actually, I put the rice in the bowl, top with the beef tips, and then soak with the sauce. Would work great on a boat as the meal is in a bowl and doesn't require a knife to cut anything.

man thats good, making me hungry already.


----------

